# lumbar drainage placement



## gladys font (Nov 29, 2010)

Is 62272 the correct cpt for lumbar drainage placement and am I correct to say that there's no charge for the removal of the drainage?

Thank you for your input.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Nov 29, 2010)

You are correct.  lumbar drainage-62272

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## gladys font (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you for your fast response.


----------

